# Disengaging transponder/immobilizer



## steve_00altimase (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey,

Sorry for posting this if it has been covered before. I have been searching around for a couple hours now with no success. I want to do an install of a remote starter/keyless entry/alarm on my altima, but I am going to have to do something with the immobilizer. I have seen the products that can bypass the immobilizer to let the car start, but I would rather just kill the thing than pay for one of those. I'm not too worried about the immobilizer feature. If anyone has successfully done this, or has any info that could help,I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## steve_00altimase (Dec 31, 2005)

For anyone who may be interested. I just called the Nissan dealer here in Salt Lake and they said the immobilizer runs straight to the ECM and there isn't a way to disconnect it. Looks like I'm going to have to get a bypass for it.

If Anyone knows of a way that the dealer didn't know, I would still be interested.


----------

